# spark plug problem



## trainerj300zx (Apr 17, 2004)

I just replaced the plugs and when I restarted the engine, a loud metallic
slapping noise was present that wasn't there before. Plugs are of the same 
type and size. Please help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

trainerj300zx said:


> I just replaced the plugs and when I restarted the engine, a loud metallic
> slapping noise was present that wasn't there before. Plugs are of the same
> type and size. Please help.


Pull them all out , make sure theres no physical damage to the plugs. 

If not , then there's an internal engine problem , such as a bad wrist pin or rod bearing.

If one of the plugs comes back out part way , and then seems to bind up , then there's the problem. One of the six plugs may have been the wrong size , likely too long , and a piston may be slapping it. But if so , then its possible the end will be flared and you won't be able to get it out without damaging the head. Had this happen on a Toyota before , it's not fun. 

If this is indeed the case , might as well pull off that particular head , you'll get metal chips in the chamber from pulling the plug out , not to mention the plug hole threads will now be stripped.


----------

